# Amplificador de 8 Watts paso a paso



## stalker94 (Dic 7, 2010)

hola amigos foristas les traigo un paso a paso para fabricar un pequeño amplificador de 8w no es mucho pero si le instalamos junto a una baterio o pilas nos queda un lindo amplificador portatil


yo no soy un profecional tengo 17 años y tengo esto de jobbie por ahora...mi meta es ser ingeniero mecatronico


el amplificador es este :

Amplificador de Audio de 8w

pero yo les voy a mostrar como armarlo 
lista de materiales:

integados:

    i1_tda 2002 (ley por hay que daba 10w con el tda 2003)

resistencias:1/4

    r1_220Ω
    r2_1Ω
    r3_22Ω

capacitores:

     ceramico:

   c1_ 2 x 1 uf (104)

     electrolitico:

     c2_1000 uf
     c3_470 uf
     c4_100 uf (a mi los boludos me dieron un de 220 uf :enfadado: decidi probarlo y ando)
     c5_10 uf

otros

   dicipador de calor (si o si no es caro) sino se quema el integrado

   plaqueta acido y estaño (ovio no)

   parlante 4Ω

   fuente de poder 12 v 1 amper (puede ser una bateria) (yo lo probe con 27 amper y no anda se cuelga)


la parte de la plaquta bien lo que pueden hacer es implimirla y luego marcar cada punto con algo punsante y luego unir los puntos o imprimirla con impresora laser y luego planchar hasta que se pase la tinta

yo hise la primera

aca la ubicacion de cada componente (ojo los capacitoles de electrolito tienen polaridad (tienen un negativo al costadito))

bien ya terminado el paso anterior procedemos a conectar nuestra vestia acustica

en la siguente imagen muetro muy bien como conectarlo(recuerden todos los negativos van juntos)

y aca listo y funcionando

cualquer cosa me avisan

adios y suerte!!!

cualquer cosa me dicen y veo que hacer 


seguro la preguntas que van hacer


se ecucha fuerte?

es de 8w no es la granco pero si. suficiente para que tu vieja diga apaga eso

cuanato te costo hacerlo?

valor en argentina 5 pesos.. sin tomar en cuenta la plaqueta y el acido y que compre 2 mts de estaño

es stereo?

no.....es mono para stereo necesitas 2 iguanles en paralelo


----------



## Mandrake (Dic 7, 2010)

stalker94 dijo:


> hola amigos foristas les traigo un paso a paso para fabricar un pequeño amplificador de 8w no es mucho pero si le instalamos junto a una baterio o pilas nos queda un lindo amplificador portatil
> yo no soy un profecional tengo 17 años y tengo esto de jobbie por ahora



Bienvenido al foro "pela'o", ojala alcance su meta.



stalker94 dijo:


> . . . en la siguente imagen muetro muy bien como conectarlo(recuerden todos los negativos van juntos) . . .



Como la pista del Gnd es bastante grande, puede hacer en ella las perforaciones para los demas cables.



stalker94 dijo:


> . . . seguro la preguntas que van hacer
> 
> 
> se ecucha fuerte?
> ...


----------



## pipa09 (Dic 7, 2010)

Muy lindo el trabajo, le pusiste todo al trabajo, se nota tu entusiasmo para con esta linda pasion.

Saludos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 7, 2010)

yo empece antes que vos, o sea de más chico, pero nunca use el diseño de los datasheet...ni tampoco el de otros usuarios, siempre los hago a mi gusto y por lo general quedan mas chiquitos y mejor ordenados los componentes.

Bienvenido al "forosdeelectronica", seguro vas a aprender y a enseñar mucho.

Yo Soy Técnico Superior en Mecatrónica, y te digo que es una carrera muy interesante, se aprende mucho de muchas ramas de la fisica y tiene muy buena salida laboral desde ser empleado, hasta emprender una pequeña empresa propia de mantenimeinto o fabricación de tableros o fabricación de robot's industriales.

saludos.


----------



## stalker94 (Dic 7, 2010)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> yo empece antes que vos, o sea de más chico, pero nunca use el diseño de los datasheet...ni tampoco el de otros usuarios, siempre los hago a mi gusto y por lo general quedan mas chiquitos y mejor ordenados los componentes.
> 
> Bienvenido al "forosdeelectronica", seguro vas a aprender y a enseñar mucho.
> 
> ...



no yo llevo varios años empese como a los 2 dias de vida no mentira siempre me gusto esto mi primer plaqueta fue a los 12 y es un alpausometro cuando aplaudo se apaga la luz u luego al aplaudir de nuevo prende

me hago amigo tuyo asi te tengo serca para preguntarte cosas de la mecatronica


----------



## rash (Dic 8, 2010)

Enhorabuena stalker94 y como dijo DJ DRACO bienvenido al foro.

saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 11, 2010)

a veces se nace, y otras se hace, pero lo importante es hacer.

mecatrónica es una carrera muy linda, la hice porque no habia ingenieria electronica cerca...y resultó muy buena experiencia.

la electrónica es muy gratificante cuando los circuitos andan como uno quiere y a la primera...

saludos.


----------



## renteriia (Dic 29, 2010)

con cuanto se alimenta ???


----------



## pipa09 (Dic 29, 2010)

renteriia dijo:


> con cuanto se alimenta ???


 

En el primer menjase lo dice.



stalker94 dijo:


> fuente de poder 12 v 1 amper (puede ser una bateria) (yo lo probe con 27 amper y no anda se cuelga)


----------



## ernestogn (Dic 29, 2010)

fuente de poder 12 v 1 amper (puede ser una bateria) (yo lo probe con 27 amper y no anda se cuelga)
27 Amper?!!!!! 

Se cuelga???? 

El primer amplificador que arme en mi vida fue justamente este , no hay corriente ni disipador que le alcanze!! 

como calentaba el desgraciado!


----------



## pipa09 (Dic 29, 2010)

ernestogn dijo:


> fuente de poder 12 v 1 amper (puede ser una bateria) (*yo lo probe con 27 amper y no anda se cuelga*)
> 27 Amper?!!!!!
> 
> Se cuelga????
> ...


 
      
Son solo 8W los que entrega, que consuma mas de 27A me parece que te estas equivocando, es uno de los amplis que mas a sido armado, (sino es el mas armado),
y ya con 1A funciona, si hay mas corriente mejor, pero no a la locura de 27A.

Y hay didipador que alcanze, mo es una estufa, es un simple y sencillo amplificador de 8W.


----------



## ernestogn (Dic 29, 2010)

yo no dije lo de los 27 Ampere , fue el otro amigo , pero me parece que quiso decir 27 Volt , osea , quein tiene una fuente de 27 amprer a la mano , jeje , 
cuando lo arme , alla por el año 1993, a falta de disipador , le atornille una tapa de olla de aluminio , con eso tubo suficiente , pero quedo con un pequeño efecto secundario , Captava Radio AM! ....
recordando las pabadas que hisimos con ese integrado y las condiciones en que lo haciamos funcionar , puedo dar fe que es una bestia peluda , un fierro el TDA2002


----------



## Tavo (Dic 29, 2010)

Me parecía que quizá quiso decir 27 Volts... jeje, es un poco extraño una fuente de 27A...


----------



## stalker94 (Ene 3, 2011)

no amigos no fue 27 volt fueron 27amper  estas pilitas entregan 12v 27 amper lo prove con esta para ver y no ando parecia un remix jajaja


----------



## pipa09 (Ene 4, 2011)

Esat seguro de lo que nos comentas?

Se me hace que estas demasiado equivocado con la corriente que entrega esa pila.

Ese tipo de pilas alkalinas entrega un maximo aproximado de 700mA, con cargas pequeñas, si se aumenta el consumo cae mas bajo aun.


----------



## Cacho (Ene 4, 2011)

¿No estaremos hablando de pilitas de 2700mAh?

8 en serie derían 12V y 2700mAh...
--------------
Edit: Mirando un poco, estas son de 12V... Los datos de la corriente no los encuentro todavía...

Sigo editando: Los datos que voy viendo dan cerca de 40mAh para estas pilitas...

Última edición: 38mAh (http://www.monacor-spain.net/modules/Buscar_Producto/ficha_pdf.php?Articulo=LRV-08)

Conclusión: A eso le falta medio kilo de electrones para hacer andar un ampli.


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 5, 2011)

stalker94 dijo:


> ...se ecucha fuerte?
> 
> es de 8w no es la granco pero si. suficiente para que tu vieja diga apaga eso



Vaya, alguien que verdaderamente reconoce lo que son 8W Reales. (5.7Vrms @ 4Ω)

Se agradece el aporte!  

Saludos!


----------



## kikoaaf (Ene 5, 2011)

27A es el modelo de la bateria, no significa que entregue 27 Ampere. Si no me equivoco las hay 23A tambien y son las que uso en el control remoto de la alarma de mi moto! jejeje.


----------



## Cacho (Ene 5, 2011)

Otro más que se suma a lo del 27A. 

Es el modelo, no la corriente y fijate que las que posteaste antes son de otro moderlo (LRV-08)
Estas 27A entregan 20mAh (o 18mAh, según qué fuente consultes) y 12V.

Saludos


----------



## pipa09 (Ene 6, 2011)

*Solo a modo de comparacion* ,Esta es una bateria de 12Vcc- 17A , dista mucho del tamaño de las que se estan subiendo.


Saludos!!


----------

